# 2015 Corn Experiment



## QuickSilver (Jun 20, 2015)

I have grown corn before, but never like this..  If this experiment works I should have 15-18 ears if sweet corn in a few months.   Has anyone else grown corn in containers?   You can just see the little plants peeking through.

View attachment 18779


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 20, 2015)

I think it should work.  Corn has a very small root system. It will be interesting.    Keep us posted!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2015)

The picking machinery will break the pots!!! 

Good luck...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 23, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> The picking machinery will break the pots!!! View attachment 18796
> 
> Good luck...




Yeah.... gonna be hard to drive my combine in it..


----------

